# 'Bright' idea, no time to do it right now. Anyone?



## Skye (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok, here's my idea. I think it would be a great little desk item, I really wanted to do it before I let the cat out of the bag but I know it'll be a month till I get the time to do it myself. So, maybe someone else can get it done.

The idea is a small, thin walled, tagua (because it's so natural looking) box, push button finial. The finial will slide (no glue) loosely into the top which will have a long drilled guide hole.

The finial extends inside the box and hits a microswitch. The microswitch is attached to a battery and a bright white LED. There will need to be a small retainer (like a washer made from wood) that will get glued to the finial. That way you can lift the finial without it coming out, letting the top pop off like it's supposed to.

Here's a pic of my box, then a drawing showing what I'm thinking about:


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 24, 2008)

Methinks Skye's spending too much time thinking about his nuts! :wink:


----------



## Skye (Dec 24, 2008)

GoodTurns said:


> Methinks *everyone* is spending too much time thinking about Skye's nuts! :wink:



^ Fixed. lol

If this idea catches on, nobody will be able to get my nuts out of their minds. I think they would be a neat show piece, maybe set up a little box for them so they glow at shows. I just need to learn what kind of LED/battery/switch combo to use.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 24, 2008)

I will admit that glowing nuts on the table at a show would certainly drive up traffic! :biggrin:


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 24, 2008)

i like that idea, but I cant work that small lol.  someone show it PLEASE!!!


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 24, 2008)

Skye,

You're idea reminds me of a puzzle friend of mine's entry in this year's puzzle competition, here's a link, scroll to the bottom of the page to find his design called 'Woo Too Fook'
http://www.puzzleworld.org/DesignCompetition/2008/

I can send you a pic of it open by email if you'd like, might give you some inspiration, oh by the way, say the name of the puzzle three times fast and you'll get a chuckle...


----------



## titan2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Skye said:


> ^ Fixed. lol
> 
> I just need to learn what kind of LED/battery/switch combo to use.


 
Here's a thought.......
 
If you can find a normally close micro switch, then you could use a small rare earth magnet in the lid.  With the lid on, it would open the micro switch thus turning the LED off.......lift the lid and the micro switch closes and lights the LED.  Would be much simpler!!!


----------



## jeff (Dec 24, 2008)

Hopefully you'll use a tri-color LED and a microprocessor to generate some cool flashing patterns. Very festive.


----------



## Skye (Dec 24, 2008)

Heheheh

John, that thing is pretty neat looking. I recognize the soccer balls. It's probably way over my head but I'd be interested in seeing it.

Titan: that may work. I'm not sure how storing it in two pieces when not in use would go seeing how it's not going to be pretty inside and it'll be unlit more often than lit more than likely.

Jeff, shooting for the moon? I haven't even built one yet! LOL   Just what I'd expect from a space junkie!


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is a "flashlight forum" and they discuss the LEDs, I am sure some of the electronic whizzes on there can come up with some sort of concoction.

http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=d686d95d9936d0419f5fb19993b5703b&


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 24, 2008)

WTF here's a pic of it open, I don't think Stephen will mind and if he does, well... I'll find out about it:biggrin:

Jeff, this puzzle is all about the flashing lights, it's almost like you've seen it before:biggrin:


----------



## Skye (Dec 24, 2008)

^ cool, thanks for that!

Good catch, dogcatcher!


----------



## stolicky (Dec 24, 2008)

GoodTurns said:


> I will admit that glowing nuts on the table at a show would certainly drive up traffic! :biggrin:



"glowing nuts" or "going nuts"?  Either way you would probably get attention.

Good job on the creativity  I guess it becomes a challenge to see how thin you can make the walls to allow more light through, huh?  Ah, just use more light instead!  : )


----------



## pipecrafter (Dec 24, 2008)

I would probably use a small magnetic reed switch, and place a magnet on the plunger.  When the magent comes close to the reed switch, it turns on.  Just make sure your battery doesn't exceed the MAX current of the LED, otherwise the life of the LED will be measured in minutes instead of years.  Most LEDs also have a minimum forward voltage in order to activate also, so the actual voltage might be three coin size batteries with a small resistor.  Again, this depends on the LED, as most are different.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ohm's law states that resistance equals voltage divided by current . Most LED'S draw about 20 milliamps so then with 2 1.5v button cells you will need to use a 150 ohm resistor to limit the curent to the LED . Check the package that your LED comes in and they will tell you how much current they draw at what voltage . The above numbers will work with most LEDs but use at your own risk 
.


----------



## Fred (Dec 25, 2008)

Do ya think that Ohm was maybe a would be wood turner???

I think your idea would be a good attention getter at your table.


----------



## rick_lindsey (Dec 29, 2008)

As Butch mentioned, you want to pick a current based on the LED spec, probably something at the higher end, and 20mA as he mentioned is a common value that works well.  Then you need to find the voltage drop across the LED, that will be in the spec.  Now you take the voltage from your batteries, MINUS the voltage drop of your LED, and that's the voltage you use to calculate the resistor using ohm's law (V=IR, or in this case R=V/I, with R being your resistor value, V being the delta between your battery voltage and your led voltage drop, and I being your desired current).

A 150 Ohm resistor will certainly work, but if you really want to drive 20mA off a 3V source into a typical LED you'll need a considerably smaller resistor.

Are you looking for an on/off by pushing the finial, or simply on by placing the cap in place?  There have been lots of ideas regarding the simple on, but a quick perusal of a digikey catalogue might yield the microswitch you need for an on/off pushbutton from the finial.

-Rick


----------



## Mudder (Dec 29, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> Ohm's law states that resistance equals voltage divided by current .




ahhhh,

you don't know your e= i x r from your p= i x e  :wink:


----------

